# Where's Kav?



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

His last post was 14 July 2008.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

jamgood said:


> His last post was 14 July 2008.


If you believe the thread in this forum about funerals, he's rapping lightly on Death's door.

Buzz


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

And has been for a couple years, I guess.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh. His last posts were from the most recent thread where he threatened to track me down and kill me. Maybe he's closer than I think.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

The Turkey said:


> Oh. [Kav's] last posts were from the most recent thread where he threatened to track me down and kill me. Maybe he's closer than I think.


You know, it is sooo tempting and it would really be fun to respond to this...but I am sure I would regret it immediately. <Sigh>



jamgood said:


> His last post was 14 July 2008.


 Anyhow, Kav must have been recovering from a kick-butt Bastille Day!

Buzz


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Kav PM'd me to say he was leaving. I'm sure he PM'd some of the rest of you as well. Read Andy's profile if you are interested in the reason. 

Also Howard and Wayfarer have been missing lately.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Kav PM'd me to say he was leaving. I'm sure he PM'd some of the rest of you as well. Read Andy's profile if you are interested in the reason.
> 
> Also Howard and Wayfarer have been missing lately.


Too bad about Kav. I have been a member of AAAC for about a year now and it never ceases to amaze me how manners and civility get flushed down the toilet so quickly in the Interchange. I am all for passionate discourse, but it's a sad day when it turns personal and nasty. Some people need to just grow up, I suppose. Kav...if you are reading this...you'll be missed.

Now, regarding Wayfarer and Howard. I can only assume they are on a road trip together visiting the finer supermarkets accross America. Howard is showing Wayfarer the finer points of cart handling, while Wayfarer teaches him how the play the bagpipes and gets him pissed on whisky nightly. Or, considering Wayfarer's more recent posts about Obama's proposed tax reform ideas...I can only assume he's been offshore settign up accounts.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Let's review here. He threatens to kill me, calls me all sorts of names, regularly calls me out and is generally ugly to me in every way possible--but I make a light-hearted joke about his comparing belts to safety harnesses, and that's too much?

No, I don't think so. His problems are his own. It's on him.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> Kav PM'd me to say he was leaving. I'm sure he PM'd some of the rest of you as well. Read Andy's profile if you are interested in the reason....


Andy's profile? Which Andy and what profile are you speaking of? I'm afraid I'm lost.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I read Andy's profile and I feel saddened by our loss.

Over the last year, I have noticed a lot of the old guard leaving citing moderation issues. This is a great loss for the forums and diminishes the enjoyment of all.

I am a bit upset right now and hope I don't say anything too unbecoming, however I feel the bodies replacing what we had are nowhere near as interesting, entertaining, and knowledgable as we once had. 

I would like to assert my opinion there should be less moderation. Delete anything that would cause sponsors to squirm. Often time moderators are catching just one side of a heated exchange and applying a normal actor/observer fallacy leaving the other party feeling slighted and victimized.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Quay said:


> Andy's profile? Which Andy and what profile are you speaking of? I'm afraid I'm lost.
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


_The_ Andy. Kav sent him a final message on his public profile that explains why he left.

I agree with you, Bob. For whatever reason, too many of the good ones have left both the fashion forums and the Interchange. Maybe they just became burnt out. I know I have felt like that recently. Someone said once (I think it was Wayfarer) that you really don't need to read past the OP once you have spent enough time here, since you already know what the responses will be.

I, for one, will miss Kav's stories.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Maybe I am missing something here...wouldn't be the first time...but isn't this the same Kav who is being mourned in the "Where's Kav" thread?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68488

I would quote Sam Clemens on reports of his...Clemens'...death, but that would be cheap and trite.

Buzz


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> _The_ Andy. Kav sent him a final message on his public profile that explains why he left. ....


Laxplayer, thanks for the link. Quite a message to Andy!

As someone who could not comfortably be here without the "ignore user" feature, I can certainly understand his position. More moderator action? Perhaps. But more basic civility would be even better.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I think a lot of us understand Kav's problem - I nearly left AAAC for the same reasons ( approximately). 

However I've lived long enough to know that the grass is rarely greener on the other side of the fence - ie other fora will probably, sooner or later suffer from the same eccentric moderation issues.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Do I even have to remind you folks that Kav's "problem with the mods" was that he was upset over not being allowed to launch another (must have been particularly vicious, worse than threatening to physically attack me) personal attack on me, over a political comment I made (specifically, that I said Obama could be fairly caricatured as a "pathetic bastard" for worshiping his absent father).


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I've read a lot of Kav's posts (when I could understand them) and I've read some of yours.

There is a lot of viciousness in your posts that might not be tolerated elsewhere but is tolerated here. Have at me since I doubt you possess any self-awareness (if you are not just a troll who likes to see how people react to you.) You seem always to be fighting with someone.

I've noticed Wayfarer has not been posting and it looks like he has not visited in over a month.

I've also noticed that Kabbazz has not posted in awhile. I know he has been shredded (for the most part unfairly) on other boards; maybe he just does not want the grief any more.

Some of it, I think is that for most guys, there is only so much you can say about clothes. I know I check in here every day, but my level of interest is waning. Some of my favorite folks don't post at all or much any more.

I'm trying to think if there is anyone I met at the Chicago event that posts any more. I know Yachtie came in for a few posts yesterday.

This has been a fun place in the past; maybe we'll recover and I'll get to "know" some of the new posters. We'll see.


----------



## Apthorpe (Apr 8, 2008)

PT,

Regardless of whether your baiting of Kav was malicious, or whether or not he should have allowed himself to be baited, when a respected, long-term forum member leaves due all or in part to your actions, I think the only appropriate response from is an apology. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Kav left because he is mentally unbalanced. Like I said--it's on him, not me.

And forsbergacct2000, don't take this the wrong way-- I don't know you, but you come off as a complete buffoon. I can't believe anyone would actually write something like this--



forsbergacct2000 said:


> There is a lot of viciousness in your posts that might not be tolerated elsewhere but is tolerated here. Have at me since I doubt you possess any self-awareness (if you are not just a troll who likes to see how people react to you.) You seem always to be fighting with someone.


If you haven't been paying attention, I don't pick fights, but I don't back down, either. I honestly don't think I've said anything as ugly (or as stupid) as what you just said above. So look to yourself first.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Aw, shucks! I don't keep up. I thought Kav might be fighting fires out there in LA, LA land. He's colorfully entertaining, no offense to those he's offended. Howard will probably return when X returns. X ain't Kav. Yep, only so much chit chat about raiment and socio-political opinions before it gets redundant. Summer's slow anyhows. Ta.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Kav left because he is mentally unbalanced. Like I said--it's on him, not me.
> 
> And forsbergacct2000, don't take this the wrong way-- *I don't know you, but you come off as a complete buffoon.* I can't believe anyone would actually write something like this--
> 
> If you haven't been paying attention, I don't pick fights, but I don't back down, either. I honestly don't think I've said anything as ugly (or as stupid) as what you just said above. So look to yourself first.


I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of members here feel the same about you.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Laxplayer said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of members here feel the same about you.


I doubt it. See what I mean, guys? It wasn't a month ago that this jerk was delighting in the leeway the mods give him to insult people here, and there he goes again. I think he's a bit insecure that mindless insults are all he's capable of.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Compare what I've said to Kav with the abuse that's been heaped in my direction by him and this little gang of obnoxious children, right here in this thread.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Compare what I've said to Kav with the abuse that's been heaped in my direction by him and this little gang of obnoxious children, right here in this thread.


Why do you think people heap abuse upon you?

Buzz


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

So the turkey thinks I'm a buffoon - - - -

Actually, about half the time, I try to be just that. I almost never insult anyone in the process. I did take a shot at you, and I'll stand by it. You can feel or write whatever you want. It's the internet, after all.

By the way, Kav may be eccentric, but I'll consider him unbalanced when a qualified psychiatrist says he is. I doubt that you are of that profession.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't know that there's any technical meaning of "unbalanced."


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I enjoyed *Kav's* posts -- both what I understood, and what I did not, if only for the "performance art" qualities ...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I don't know that there's any technical meaning of "unbalanced."


I miss Kav and many others who have chosen to leave these fora, yet also have been disappointed with the viciousness of many of the cyber-assaults occurring herein and can understand one's choosing to leave. As for the technical meaning of the term "unbalanced", it has been said that a picture is worth a thousand words. I suspect, looking in the mirror, I probably witness a pretty good illustration of the term on a daily basis. Pendantic Turkey, try a look in the mirror...you might find the same to be true in your case. Indeed, might we all! Our differences can make us interesting...or unpleasant. The choice is individually made!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I doubt it. See what I mean, guys? It wasn't a month ago that this jerk was delighting in the leeway the mods give him to insult people here, and there he goes again. I think he's a bit insecure that mindless insults are all he's capable of.


I'm a turkey hunter, PT. I just can't help myself from taking shots at turkeys. :icon_smile_big:

I had not responded to you in a month, because I had placed you on ignore. I don't have anyone else on ignore, but I don't feel you add anything at all to this forum or the fashion forums, so I decided not to read your posts anymore. I clicked "view post" after forsberg's response to you to see what you had written that was so vicious. When I saw that you called one of the nicest members here a buffoon, I just had to respond.

I think it is pretty obvious how I feel about you, so instead of continually insulting you and forcing other members to read my snipes at you, I will put you back on ignore for good this time. Feel free to do the same to me.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I sure everyone knows where both Kav and Way are posting now. Howard I can't say I've seen him posting anywhere lately unless his persona is different elsewhere.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I sure everyone knows where both Kav and Way are posting now. Howard I can't say I've seen him posting anywhere lately unless his persona is different elsewhere.


They must be using different names then. I didn't see Kav, and the Wayfarer there is some guy from Texas.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I miss Kav and many others who have chosen to leave these fora, yet also have been disappointed with the viciousness of many of the cyber-assaults occurring herein and can understand one's choosing to leave.


For the _third_ time in this thread, Kav left because he was _prevented from launching a vicious attack_, not because of anything directed at him. You can go back and read every word I've said to him, then compare it to what he's said to me.



> As for the technical meaning of the term "unbalanced", it has been said that a picture is worth a thousand words. I suspect, looking in the mirror, I probably witness a pretty good illustration of the term on a daily basis.


What exactly are you watching yourself do in the mirror every day?



> Pendantic Turkey, try a look in the mirror...you might find the same to be true in your case. Indeed, might we all! Our differences can make us interesting...or unpleasant. The choice is individually made!


I think I look pretty good. Stone-colored chinos, a white, spread collar shirt an unconstructed seersucker jacket, and a recently-acquired blue and tan repp tie.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

eg1 said:


> I enjoyed *Kav's* posts -- both what I understood, and what I did not, if only for the "performance art" qualities ...


Honestly, I enjoyed his posts too. My affection for the guy helped me maintain my restraint when he was, you know, threatening me and calling me unpleasant things.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I miss Kav and many others who have chosen to leave these fora, yet also have been disappointed with the viciousness of many of the cyber-assaults occurring herein and can understand one's choosing to leave....


My sentiments as well.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Gentlemen - This is the INTERNET... You are safe at home, nobody shooting you!! Someone gets upset about something someone SAYS??? HERE?? Using ELECTRONS?? No bullets flying over your head, no bombs bursting next to you, turning your best friend into goo... The person you are arguing with isn't sleeping with your sister and you have to share a Thanksgiving meal with them....

If you don't have the capability to take disparaging comments like a grown adult, IGNORING THEM and knowing that what someone says HERE won't effect your quality of life, then you deserve the ulcers you get. What are you afraid of?? That someone here doesn't have the same opinion as you?? Afraid that someone doesn't LIKE you??

Who cares what someone else THINKS??? Everyone here should be able to make up their own minds and decide if "their" candidate, tailor, yogi or guru has the secret of the universe in their secret musings and gospel verses.

No wonder that my great country is heading down the toilet in many regards. We are no longer the home of the free and the brave, we are the land of the offended and entitled.

If anyone reading this has ever been offended by something that someone WROTE HERE, then my advice to anyone that cares to listen is GROW UP. You don't live in a world where you mommies hold your hand and insulate you from the cold hard realities of the REAL WORLD.

This forum is about exchanging ideas for dressing better and improving our appearance. I would bet a pitcher of Martinis that most members here emulate the ideas from posters that have ideas they like and blow off the ideas that others promote - AND that secretly, they laugh when someone gets offended from WORDS here.

Off my soap box. Put me on ignore if you want, you won't offend me.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Kav had always had something interesting to say. I liked his prose, too. It is too bad the situation became so uncomfortable for him that he felt he had to go away. 

The gratuitous use of insults in this thread is deplorable. This board continues to be run into the ground by trolls who do not give a damn about wardrobe.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> They must be using different names then. I didn't see Kav, and the Wayfarer there is some guy from Texas.


Different names same style though I haven't seen Kav for a week or two.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> Different names same style though I haven't seen Kav for a week or two.


 I do not think they are over at SF.

Yeah, too bad Kav got chased away. He had some really good stories.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

He finally managed to get a comment moderated, after being given enough leeway to insult and threaten me for weeks... and that's chased away?

And do I even have to mention that the particular comment he wanted to respond to wasn't even directed at him?


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> He finally managed to get a comment moderated, after being given enough leeway to insult and threaten me for weeks... and that's chased away?
> 
> And do I even have to mention that the particular comment he wanted to respond to wasn't even directed at him?


I think the consensus so far has been you deserved it or no one cares. I do not know because I'm not very familiar with your posts to be honest, but so far in this thread you have proved to be highly annoying.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I think, on the balance, that I've responded pretty well to the continuous ugliness directed my way by a few posters here.

But I do have my limits. You're welcome to go join Kav if you like.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I think, on the balance, that I've responded pretty well to the continuous ugliness directed my way by a few posters here.
> 
> *But I do have my limits.* You're welcome to go join Kav if you like.


Don't go, Turkey, please don't go! You are a treasure...an absolute treasure!

Buzz


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I'm a turkey hunter, PT. I just can't help myself from taking shots at turkeys. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I had not responded to you in a month, because I had placed you on ignore. I don't have anyone else on ignore, but I don't feel you add anything at all to this forum or the fashion forums, so I decided not to read your posts anymore. I clicked "view post" after forsberg's response to you to see what you had written that was so vicious. *When I saw that you called one of the nicest members here a buffoon, I just had to respond. *
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious how I feel about you, so instead of continually insulting you and forcing other members to read my snipes at you, I will put you back on ignore for good this time. Feel free to do the same to me.


I second Laxplayer's response to Pedantic Turkey's comment on forsberg. He's a good guy who tries to keep the Interchange on an even keel and in no way deserves such treatment.

I've been missing for a while because of a heavy work schedule. Did not know about Kav's, Wayfarer's and Howard's departures. I hope they return (even Howard).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

KenR said:


> I second Laxplayer's response to Pedantic Turkey's comment on forsberg. He's a good guy who tries to keep the Interchange on an even keel and in no way deserves such treatment.


I agree. He is a good guy.
Cruiser


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

KenR said:


> I second Laxplayer's response to Pedantic Turkey's comment on forsberg. He's a good guy who tries to keep the Interchange on an even keel and in no way deserves such treatment.
> 
> I've been missing for a while because of a heavy work schedule. Did not know about Kav's, Wayfarer's and Howard's departures. I hope they return (even Howard).


He pipes in out of nowhere to insult me, ironically calling me among other things, "vicious" and "not self-aware"--how am I supposed to respond to such insults?

And, again, look at what's going on in this thread. Not one poster in ten even appears to be remotely familiar with what happened with Kav, even though it's all out in the open.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I have so many people on ignore, hardly anything is left.... 

Maybe if some of you people tried to be a little nicer you wouldn't get in so much trouble.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> I think, on the balance, that I've responded pretty well to the continuous ugliness directed my way by a few posters here.
> 
> But I do have my limits. You're welcome to go join Kav if you like.


Initially you do but your constant whining becomes tiring. You know where Kav went and you joined him on that site, why you are pretending any different here is funny.
I am welcome there and I'm also welcome here, thus I can choose to follow Kav or post in this thread and have fun with you or both.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, there's also this bizarre tendency to accuse me of doing various things on other sites or under user names, or things before I came here.

I don't. I haven't.

It would be reassuring, though, if I ever doubted that it was you people who have the problem playing nice with others. I don't, and I haven't.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Yeah, there's also this bizarre tendency to accuse me of doing various things on other sites or under user names, or things before I came here.
> 
> I don't. I haven't.
> 
> It would be reassuring, though, if I ever doubted that it was you people who have the problem playing nice with others. I don't, and I haven't.


I badly phrased that. You didn't follow him there, in the sense you were stalking him or following him site to site or that you started up with him on that site. I was pointing out you know where he is.
I have no issue with you personally, I'm just commenting on this particular thread.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> I was pointing out you know where he is.


Oh god, has he gone to Style Forum? I think he was in love, with his own tediously showy writing style. I'd flick past him whenever he clogged up a thread.​


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Peak and Pine said:


> Oh god, has he gone to Style Forum? I think he was in love, with his own tediously showy writing style. I'd flick past him whenever he clogged up a thread.​


I thought his posts were fun, though sometimes I'd skip over them myself- you have to be in the mood for his writing. I didn't particularly get along with him, he called me names also, but nonetheless he was a positive for the board.


----------



## Shneider (Mar 21, 2008)

unfortunately the way this thread is developing seems quite immature. a bespoke suit is only an appropriate packaging for quality respectful people.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Also Howard and Wayfarer have been missing lately.


I haven't been on here for quite a while because I was waiting to get my computer fixed.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jpeirpont said:


> I thought his posts were fun, though sometimes I'd skip over them myself- you have to be in the mood for his writing. I didn't particularly get along with him, he called me names also, but nonetheless he was a positive for the board.


 He certainly stimulated activity.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard said:


> I haven't been on here for quite a while because I was waiting to get my computer fixed.


What was wrong with it?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> What was wrong with it?


I have a laptop and when you open it up,you see the picture which is the illumination but then the screen disappears but you still see the picture so nothing was lost so I had to get a bigger screen and My Father had to attach that to my old laptop.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I've read a lot of Kav's posts (when I could understand them) and I've read some of yours.
> 
> There is a lot of viciousness in your posts that might not be tolerated elsewhere but is tolerated here. Have at me since I doubt you possess any self-awareness (if you are not just a troll who likes to see how people react to you.) You seem always to be fighting with someone.
> 
> ...


contrary to gossip i am not dead yet. 
that guy with the scythe is back there, and im holding my lead.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Howard said:


> I have a laptop and when you open it up,you see the picture which is the illumination but then the screen disappears but you still see the picture so nothing was lost so I had to get a bigger screen and My Father had to attach that to my old laptop.


That sucks man. We have three computers: two Mac laptops and a desktop PC. The PC is very slow and needs to be taken in. I am currently using one of the perfectly working Macs at the moment. Where did you take your computer to?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> That sucks man. We have three computers: two Mac laptops and a desktop PC. The PC is very slow and needs to be taken in. I am currently using one of the perfectly working Macs at the moment. Where did you take your computer to?


I took my laptop to a place called PCUSA where these nice Chinese guys would try to be able to fix it but then if they can't you're able to get the refund back paid in full.They weren't able to fix it so I got my money back plus the deposit.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Atailor, I'm truly sorry to have forgotten you. I really enjoyed talking with you and meeting you in Chicago.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

a tailor said:


> contrary to gossip i am not dead yet.
> that guy with the scythe is back there, and im holding my lead.


Perhaps you need to take up jogging.

The grime reaper seems to go for the q'k (quick) and the ssslllloooowww.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

i did try jogging but it was worse than walking.


----------

